

It's Funny Because It's True - prat
http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode.cfm?id=its-funny-because-its-true-09-10-13

======
ixnu
This article reminded of a interesting story that Knuth has on his site:
<http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/smullyan.html>

``You are incurable; your psychosis is hopeless. There is nothing you can do
to get better. Therefore, do not try to get well; do not fight your psychosis,
but rather go along with it. In other words, try to become adjusted within the
framework of your laughing-psychosis. You must learn to live with it. You must
learn to enjoy your laughter.''

------
natmaster
I laugh at almost anything. Often when there is noone else laughing, and
sometimes just because everyone else is laughing. Does that mean I will
believe anything?

------
JCThoughtscream
Flashbacks to the many times I've reread the Illuminatus Trilogy back in high
school. Humor, and our responses to it, has a tendency to reveal more than we
might want it to.

------
donaq
Ok from now on I shall laugh at nothing so that no one can read me.

------
modelic3
I disagree with the implications of the article. I often laugh because the
comedian makes me aware of my own self-contradictions.

~~~
ScottWhigham
One does not exclude the other though, does it? Can't you laugh for both
reasons?

~~~
modelic3
Good point.

